# ارجوكم اخواني المساعدة بماده تقوي الحجر الصناعي بعد صبه بقوالب



## الحبوشي (17 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخواني الافاضل جميعا ودون استثناء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية طيبه لكم وبعد ارجوكم اخواني الى بيقدر يساعدني بمشكلتي هذه اكون له من الشاكرين الممتنين داعيا له من اعماق قلبي بالتوفيق والنجاح وطول العمر مشكلتي يا اخواني يتوقف عليها مصير عملي الذي ااكل منه عيش انا وعيالى الله يوفقكم اذا بتقدرو تساعدوني بتكونو كسبتوا اجر وثواب من العزيز القدير سبحانه وتعالى 
الان اقص عليكم قصتي اقدمت على مشروع انشاء معمل حجر صناعي وطبعا كلكم يعرف الحجر الصناعي بعد ان كان احد اقاربي يعمل بهذا المشروع في بلدي وهو ناجح به ولا يوجد عنده مشاكل المهم علمني على طريقة تصنيع الحجر الصناعي وحبيت ان اقيم هذا المشروع في البلد الذي اقيم فيها وهى دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة وفعلا اقمت المشروع وصرفت عليه يكاد يكون كل ما املك من اموال وجهزت المعمل بكل ما يحتاجه 
من معدات ولوازم ومواد وبعد الانتهاء من كل هذا بدات انتج الحجر بس للاسف ما حصل معي ان الحجر يشكو من ضعف شديد في قوته على العكس من الحجر الذي ينتجه قريبي الموجود في بلدي وهو لبنان مع العلم استخدم كل شيء يستخدمه هو بنفس المعايير والمقادير بس الفارق الوحيد انه بيستخدم الرمل والحصى والاسمنت الابيض الموجوده في بلدي وان بستخدم هذه المواد نفسها بس المتوفره بدولت الامارات العربيه المتحدة يعن هل يعقل ان المواد الموجوده هنا مش سليمه طبعا الاجابه لا لانه في معامل حجر صناعي بدولة الامارات العربيه يصنعون الحجر وهو قوي وتمام التمام بس طبعا ما بستطيع اسئلهم عن سر ليش حجركم قوي لانه بيعتبرونه سر المهنه وانتم اخواني عارفين هذا الشيء المهم بعد جهد جهيد عرفت بعض الامور وهى انه في ماده كيميائيه على شكل بودره بتوضع بالخلاط الذي بنخلط به الرمل والحصى والاسمنت الابيض لتعطي قساوة وقوة تماسك للمواد بحيث يكون الحجر صلب وقوي وبذلت المستحيل لاعرف اسم هذه الماده واين تباع فلم افلح في ذالك وعندما رايت بالصدفه هذا المنتداى الرائع الذي يتواجد به نخبه من المهندسيين العرب ويتكلموا ويتحدثوا ويتناقشوا عن انواع عديده من المواد الكيميائية فقلت في نفسي الفرج من عندك يا الله اجد عند اخواني بهذا المنتدى الحل لمشكلتي ارجوكم يا اخواني ارجوكم الموضوع متوقف عليه مصير عملى لانه اذا ما حليت المشكله معناه انه ضاع كل شيء من يدي ومصير المعمل الذي انشئته هو الاقفال والخساره وبمساعدتكم لى تكونوا انقذتوا عائله من الضياع لاني من هذا المعمل هو مصدر عيشي ورزقي لى ولعائلتي اذا كتب الله سبحانه وتعالى لى النجاح والتوفيق فيه وبس اعطيكم لمحه عن طبيعة الحجر الصناعي انا بستخدم خلاط سعة 300 كيلوجرام بوضع فيه 145 كيلوجرام حصى صغير و57 كيلوجرام رمل بحري وكيس اسمنت ابيض 50 كيلوجرام وواحد كيلوجرام من بودرة كيميائيه تعطي الحجر لمعان وهذه الماده استوردها من سوريا وهي المفروض ان تعطي الحجر القوى والتماسك ايضا اضافه الى المعان طبعا هذا الكلام على حسب ما قالوه لى الناس التي اشتريت منهم الدواء هذا وهم قالوا لي ان اضيف نصف كيلوجرام بس انا لما شفت الحجر ضعيف صرت اضيف كيلوجرام والنتيجه مثل ما هي المهم بعد ما اضيف هذه المواد في الخلاط الجباله واضيف الماء ايضا بقوم بتشغيل الخلاط الجباله وبعدها بقوم بتفريغ هذا الخليط بعربايه وابداء بتعبئة الخليط بقوالب بلاستكيه متنوعة الاشكال والمقاسات واضعها على طاولة رجاج ليقوم برج وهز هذه القوالب لتتغلغل وتتلائم هذا المواد في القوالب بشكل سليم وبعدها اضعها على رفوف مخصص لها وبعد يوم ونصف حسب الجو اقوم بفكها ونزعها من القوالب البلاستكيه واسقيها الماء ومن المفروض بعد خمسة ايام يكون الحجر اصبح بكامل قوته ولكن للاسف القوه الحاصله ضعيف جدا ولا يتحمل الحجر اي ضغطه عليه هذه هي قصتي يا اخواني وان اسف جدا جدا على الاطاله بهذه الرساله الطويله بس الموضوع حساس واخوكم متورط ورطه كبيره وحبيت ان اشرح لكم الموضوع بكل تفاصيله عسى ان اجد عندكم الحل المناسب بانتظار اهل الخير والشهامه وكلكم خير وشهامه اخواني الله يجزيكم خير الجزاء ويرحم امواتكم ويطول بعمركم وعمر اهلكم واقاربكم ان تساعدوني اذا بتقدروا الله يوفقكم تقبلوا مني كل الشكر والتقدير اخوكم في الله محمد


----------



## naouras (3 مايو 2009)

*الحبوشي*

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم انا صاحب ومالك الملك لله معمل لتصنيع الحجر الصناعي بسوريا
عندي لك سؤالين 
1... ماهي نوعية المواد المصلبه التي تستعملها 
2... كم درجة الحراره داخل معملك تقريبا بعد الصب بالقوالب <اثناء فترة التنشيف >

باذن الله محلوله وان اردت المشاركه انا جاهز لكن باي اماره انشات معملك ؟؟


[email protected]


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (4 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
مجرد اقترح اخي الكريم
حاول ان تغسل رمل البحر من الاملاح حيث ان ملوحة الرمل تؤدي الى اضعاف المنتج والله الموفق


----------



## ابو عمرو الدراوشه (7 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم توجد مادة اسمها بولمر سمنت


----------



## ابونوران9663 (13 يناير 2012)

عندي الحل ولكن كيف اصل اليك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (13 يناير 2012)

المادة اخى الكريم بولى فينيل الكحول وتوجد منه انواع كثيرة منها ما يذوب بالماء الساخن وما يذوب على البارد وايضا لزوجات مختلفة ولكن يمكن ان تجرب لاصق ورق الحائط فهو مسحوق ويذوب على البارد ولا يعطى لزوجة عالية ويمكن خلطه كما هو ده على سبيل تجربة شىء متوافر فى الاسواق اما بالنسبة للمادة الاصلية فاسمها ايركول منتج اسبانى او جوشينول يابانى او اى منتج مثلهم اكيد موجود عندك بالامارات لكن تاكد من استخدام نوع قليل اللزوجة ويذوب بالماء البارد وكل المصانع المنتجة عندها انواع عديدة يمكنك الاختيار على هذا الاساس


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (13 يناير 2012)

واعتقد ايضا انك تستخدم بودرة تسمى لاريس لعدم التصاق المنتج بالقلب الكاوتش وهذا استخدمنا بدلا منه كالسيوم كاربونات معالج بالشمع trated ca.carbonate


----------

